# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Xin code tạo banner quảng cáo cố định bên trái màn hình

## inthainguyen.vn

Chào các bạn. Bạn nào có cho mình xin code để đặt quảng cáo cố định ở giữa bên trái màn hình kể cả khi di chuyển thanh trượt. Mặc định quảng cáo đó mở ra, có nút để cho mình thu nhỏ lại, tương tự như những quảng cáo ở góc phải màn hình đó, nhưng nay mình muốn nó nằm ở giửa bên trái màn hình, bạn nào biết, có code cho mình xin nhé, thanks!

----------

